# Puppy Joke of the day



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

*If you have never seen this exact puppy pic on the web, that is because i am the only person to upload it on there. I print screened her out of a show i watched on Animal Planet channel earlier (Shh, no telling) :roll:

I added the caption, i made it up! See if you get it *:flush:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

That is too cute! I love it! haha


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol that is cute


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's cute love it


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

lol i'm glad you all love it! :rofl:


----------



## pitbullbabe07 (Feb 18, 2010)

that is really cute. my cat does that stuff unless you have food then she comes to you like a dog would lol!!


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Funny stuff, typical cat behavior lol


----------

